# POLL - When you mount your bindings, who uses a rubber gasket?



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Some use a rubber gasket (buy it at a hardware store for about $1 and cut it to the exact shape of the binding) and place it between the binding and the board for 2 reasons: 1. It supposedly provides extra damping to lessen any vibrations transmitted to and through the binding - result is more stable ride and less need to re-tighten binding screws. 2. It protects the surface of the board underneath the bindings (keeps it nice and new looking in case you later decide you want to sell your board).

Chime in if you use a rubber gasket between your bindings and board when you mount them. Chime in if you don't.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

don't need the extra damping for my boards and the insert patterns keep my binding tight and close to my top sheet. In Fact this is the first time I've really heard of anyone doing that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

my bindings came with one made to fit. idk how much dampening itll actually do but i put it on to protect the top sheet. if it came down to it i wouldnt go out and make one though...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Some bindings come with it, like Rome and Ride. Not a bad idea to add a gasket if you want, but personally I'd find the thinnest rubber possible. You'll also need to source longer screws.


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

When I had my first set of bindings (Burton Customs), I wanted to put a rubber gasket in after seeing it in a binding setup video and talking with my brother about the pros/cons. I looked high and low and honestly couldn't find a simple rubber gasket sheet. Home Depot and Lowes all throughout Southern Ontario just seemed to only carry precut rubber gasket rings, no sheets. Bizarre.

I've since switched to Ride EX and then Contrabands and they have a gasket-like layer built-in. I presume it's because without it, the aluminum frame would chatter like crazy. When I removed my Customers I could see one nice reason why you might want to use a gasket; the bindings really marred my top sheet.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

all my romes came with gaskets. They do help a little with dampening, flex and stuff, but they don't do much to keep the bindings from making the topsheet look bad. 

Would I ever make my own if I bought bindings without?...probably.


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

I answered No since I didn't realize what you meant by gasket. I'm changing my answer to Yes if the bindings come with them. That's how the companies designed them. Unless I feel they don't serve any purpose I leave them in.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

CoopersTroopers said:


> I presume it's because without it, the aluminum frame would chatter like crazy.


that might be a good point, my bindings have an aluminum frame as well. like i said though, the "gasket" came with it. i use the term gasket lightly because it really doesnt perform the tasks a gasket would.


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

I've thought about it, since my old Rome Arsenals had a gasket, and they seemed to hold up better to repeated removal and retightening of my bindings. My K2 Sweaters don't, but I don't think I'd miss it.


----------

